# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Happy New Year 2019.

## Mới CNC

Năm mới chúc anh em CNC 3 miền nhiều sức khỏe vạn sự như ý. Chúc mừng chúc mừng.

----------

katerman, ppgas, thuhanoi, zentic

----------


## Gamo

Năm mới chúc các cụ CNCPRO nhiều nhiều sức khỏe để tiếp tục sự nghiệp sắt thép!

----------

katerman, thuhanoi, zentic

----------


## ngocbh2001

năm mới chúc anh chị em thật nhìu sức khỏe và có thêm nhìu dự án lớn

----------

katerman, thuhanoi

----------

